# weather?



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

what do most of you guys use for predicting storms? weather.com? accu-weather? local stations?

just wondering what youguys have had the best luck with always seems like they are all saying something different.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Once I hear my local retards say we may start seeing a storm coming in then I go more to Accuweather and NOAA they seam to be a little more right.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

AccuWeather is by far the most in accurate weather source there is. I use NOAA


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

you have your Opinion I have mine, an I'm not yet conveinced with you star gazing forcasts yet also the funny thing was Accuweather was a lot closer in telling me here the snow was going to fall in my area your's is more broad ranged!!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

'Scuse me? I think you are a bit confused here. I dont use the star gazing technique, my fellow forecaster does. And how can you not be a little convinced when his forecast are almost spot on?

http://theweatheralternative.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html


----------

